# Datentyp Object



## pommespaula (14. Sep 2004)

Hi,

in Handbuch der Java... kommt einmal ohn nähere Beschreibung der Datentyp (falls es ein Datentyp ist) Object vor, z.B wird dort eine Methoden Parameter definiert :?: 


```
public static long grundflaeche(Object o)
```

jedoch verstehe ich nicht wirklich wie es richtig benutzt wird. wäre toll wenn mal jemand ein Beispeil für mich parat hätte.

Danke


----------



## pommespaula (14. Sep 2004)

man da war aber einer fix mit dem verschieben


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Anfängerfragen

Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Links weiter:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...vainsel_060008256DieobersteallerKlassenObject
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Object.html


----------



## pommespaula (14. Sep 2004)

Danke

alle anderen Klassen werden also aus Object abgeleitet!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

pommespaula hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> alle anderen Klassen werden also aus Object abgeleitet!


Ganz genau.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Sep 2004)

PS: Kapitel 8.1.2 :wink:


----------

